
For renters, the new normal: lower expectations and shrinking apartments - weston
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/07/for-renters-the-new-normal-lower-expectations-and-shrinking-apartments
======
jseliger
At the same time, "New US homes today are 1,000 square feet larger than in
1973 and living space per person has nearly doubled:"
[http://www.aei.org/publication/new-us-homes-today-
are-1000-s...](http://www.aei.org/publication/new-us-homes-today-
are-1000-square-feet-larger-than-in-1973-and-living-space-per-person-has-
nearly-doubled/)

